# Pipe size from main run to sprinkler ?



## toyopl (Jul 14, 2021)

Currently have a DIY system in my lawn running from outside hose bib at 70psi and around 10-12gpm.
1/2'' copper from home > 3/4'' poly main run > 3/4'' poly T > sprinkler.

When adding new, or fixing old sprinklers, does it matter if I use 3/4'' poly from main poly line to connect to sprinkler, or I use 1/2'' funny pipe ?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

You would likely be best to stick to the 3/4" where you can and only use funny pipe at the ends where you are hooking directly to a single sprinkler head.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Use 3/4" pipe for your main and laterals and then you can certainly branch off the lateral with funny pipe going to each individual head. Just don't run multiple heads off a single 1/2" funny pipe run.


----------

